# Venomous Asians



## Chris Lagewaard (Nov 30, 2007)

My website is finished!
Take a look at Venomous Asians - Venomous Asians
Let me know what you think!

Chris


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

is an excellent informative site chris,


----------



## wba6745 (Jan 11, 2007)

asians arnt venomous are they hang on i'll call my mate aza and ask him


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

wba6745 said:


> asians arnt venomous are they hang on i'll call my mate aza and ask him


LMAO, what are you on?????:whistling2:


This is a fabulous, informative website. Chris certainly knows his stuff regarding Boigas and I'm sure this website will become one of the most useful Boiga resources around. It may already be the most informative regarding Boiga species:no1:.
Its easy to navigate, a nice easy and pleasant read - I learned a few new things reading it tonight.
Well done Chris. You should be proud.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

wow that really is a superb site! well done!


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

great looking site there mate: victory:


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

I keep Boiga irregularis, Habu, Himehabu(lance-head viper) etc..


----------



## BarryScott (Jan 11, 2008)

Firstly great site, I'll spend some time on it properly tonight.

Next - this is a beauty: 

http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l179/chrislagewaard/IMG_5873.jpg

on my wishlist for sure. I love that big-eyed look. Do you handle your regularly? Ever been bitten?


----------



## Chris Lagewaard (Nov 30, 2007)

BarryScott said:


> Firstly great site, I'll spend some time on it properly tonight.
> 
> Next - this is a beauty:
> 
> ...


Thanks, you should spend some time there :2thumb:

Boiga cyanea is a great-looking species indeed.
Not too easy to get them to feed on their own, but once they do, they're great! I rarely handle mine and when I do it's only with hooks. I've never been bitten and I plan to keep it that way. Just to be sure.

Chris


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

hey Chris, did you get my PM?


----------



## Chris Lagewaard (Nov 30, 2007)

SiUK said:


> hey Chris, did you get my PM?


Yes, I have and I sent a reply.

Chris


----------

